# weeny bit of Oldchurch Hospital, Essex May 2012



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

After seeing other reports on this place (skeleton keys report has a good history so couldn’t really say much more!) I thought I’d had better get down there before the work starts redeveloping it, unless the developers pull one of their usual stunts and the place mysteriously gets burnt to the ground thus rendering in their favour, a total new build. 
There is really only one reason to go and that’s the great staircase, the rest of the small building is just a couple of corridors, it’s just one lonely remaining block at the side of an expanding building site. 
Sadly virtually not very much has escaped the ruthless planning authorities destroying our architectural heritage, despite local oppositions, most of the hospital/workhouses have been pulled down. There are a couple of surviving buildings that must have given the new developers a bit of a headache as they try to “sympathically incorporate them into their new designs”. 
Even though there isn’t much left to see, it was still worth the visit as Oldchurch Hospital originated from the Romford Union workhouse, which had been built during 1838 to the southwest of Romford. The hospital operated from 1929 through to its closure in 2006, patients moved to the nearby Queens Hospital, which must be pretty busy now as it also took on Harold Woods patients when that also closed down. So here’s a few shots of what’s left... 








This is the only remaining block....there are a couple of other blocks that have survived demolition which have now been developed into apartments on the opposite side of the site.



































Corridor with small bedrooms off to the left/right.
It was here my old canon 20d started to play up, I was getting some strange meter readings on AV so had to use manual, which I gota admit took me a few shots to remember what to do!







View from one of the small bedrooms, the new buildings are growing fast.








































































































Thanks for lookin folks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2012)

Nice staircase! great pics.


----------



## neoncity (May 30, 2012)

Nice pic's. You got some good ones of the staircase


----------



## abel101 (May 30, 2012)

your first shot really does this place justice 
You also got some cracking shots of the staircases!!! wonderful!

I think I could spend hours inside here taking photos! it looks wonderful! nice post!


----------



## the kwan (May 30, 2012)

lovely building..some cool pics especially like the broken lamp.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2012)

Did you get any trouble from the builders?


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that is peely paint heaven! Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 30, 2012)

It always amazes me when I see places smashed up something stupid, but a mirror on the wall without a single crack! Love it!

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Did you get any trouble from the builders?



Nah mate...went like silly o' clock in the mornin on their day off, get wot i mean


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, that is peely paint heaven! Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing!



i know what you mean mate, there's something about peely paint that makes the atmosphere proper derelict


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> It always amazes me when I see places smashed up something stupid, but a mirror on the wall without a single crack! Love it!
> 
> Thanks for posting these!



i know mate, its these freaky fings that keep us lookin for more


----------



## jongriff (May 30, 2012)

Love this report and pics. big respect


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2012)

Loving the staircases! Really nice


----------



## GregH (Jun 17, 2012)

Great pics.
A friend of mine lived in the new flats there or about a year.
Every time I went to his flat I was so tempted to go visiting the old buildings. Never got around to it


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 19, 2012)

Brilliant Photos! Loving the staircases and the angles!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice pics, love the staircase


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Some great pics there, and what a lovely place! Such a shame!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the peely paint shots & those corridors ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beaver (Jul 11, 2012)

Great set, loving the christmas lights, lol.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 12, 2012)

Alright mate? Your last shot is a real winner!!


----------



## quade (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome set of pictures, i really must try this place again as the first was a bust for me. I have been in there once though but was a baby so 36 years ago


----------

